# Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.



## kasi1110 (9. Februar 2018)

*Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Hallo liebe Community,

falls ich mich im Thema verirrt habe, wäre es toll wenn der Admin das eben schnell in den richtigen Bereich verschieben würde.

Also es geht darum, ich habe mir vor zwei Tagen einen neuen Rechner zugelegt CSL Extreme Gaming PC | Core i7-8700K | GTX 1080 | 16 GB RAM | SSD >>HydroX T9260 - Powered by MSI<< online kaufen | OTTO
dieser Rechner ist mit der Kühlung  Gamerstorm deepcool 240ex bestückt .CAPTAIN 240EX WHITE GAMER STORM CPU Flussigkeitskuhler . Laut mehreren Videos und auch Bilder auf der Herstellerseite soll die Wasserpumpe mit Leds versetzt sein, leuchten und einen "Breathing" effekt möglich sein. Ich bin eher ein leihe was Wasserkühlung und die ganze Led-technik betrifft. 
Jedenfalls ist es so das bei mir die Pumpe bzw die Leds einfach nicht leuchten... weiß jemand wie ich die einschalte?  

Vielen Dank! Kasi


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Hallo kasi1110!
Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum! 



kasi1110 schrieb:


> weiß jemand wie ich die einschalte?


Otto weiß das: service@otto.de .


----------



## kasi1110 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hallo kasi1110!
> Willkommen im PCGHe-Forum!
> 
> 
> Otto weiß das: service@otto.de .



Ich habe bereits mit der Otto Abteilung von CSL Computer telefoniert, die meinten die würden solche Teile gar nicht verbauen   Ebenso meinte er das es sowas nicht geben würde man nur über das Mainbord so etwas steuern könnte... 
Aber ich habe die Lösung selbst gefunden^^. Die LED von der Pumpe ist nicht einmal angeschlossen und ich brauche jetzt noch so einen 4er Pin stecker ... sehr merkwürdig.
Danke für den Willkommensgruß und die schnelle Antwort.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*



kasi1110 schrieb:


> ich brauche jetzt noch so einen 4er Pin stecker ... sehr merkwürdig.


Pictures please: ... .


----------



## kasi1110 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Von der Wasserpumpe weg geht einer dieser 4er Pins rechts


----------



## Nachty (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Von der Pumpe aus geht nur ein Kabel ans Board (CPU_Fan) und das wars schon, wenn das nicht dran ist läuft da gar nichts, auch keine LED's oder die LED's sind defekt


----------



## kasi1110 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Es sind aber zwei kabel die von der Pumpe gehen  Eines davon ist eben nicht angeschlossen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Tja dann ist das wohl ne andere Pumpe. 

In der Installationsanleitung ist nämlich auch nur eins eingezeichnet.

Wieso machst du nicht einfach ein Bild wo man deine vorhandenen Kabel sieht, anstatt hier irgendwelche Fotos mit Steckern zu posten?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Dann ist nicht die normale Captain 240EX sonder die 240EX RGB verbaut, soviel schonmal dazu.
WEiterhin ist das Kabel sicher nicht so eins wie du gepostet hast, sondern ein 4 Pin Stecker der entweder in ein Controller kommt oder in einen Adapter der dann an den RGB Header im Mainboard kommt, siehe:

http://www.gamerstorm.com/download/pdf/DEEPCOOL_Captain_240EXRGB.pdf


----------



## nikon87 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

Sorry, aber das ist so ein perfektes Beispiel warum man sich keine Fertig-Rechner kaufen sollte. Alles nur Blender.
Wenn mir sowas unterkommen würde, würde ich den kompletten Rechner sofort zurückschicken und mein Geld zurückverlangen.
Wenn die es schon nicht schaffen alles richtig anzuschließen und der Support nicht weiß was die eigene Firma so macht...da will man gar nicht wissen wo die sonst noch rumpfuschen...


----------



## _Berge_ (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Pumpe Leds leuchten nicht.*

das Board besitzt ja auch keinen RGB header, daher hätte die AiO nivh leuchten können, typisch fertig rechner, bauernfänger durch rgb aber nicht durchdacht


----------

